# need advice about finding nanny jobs in japan visa's etc



## oddroller

hi i'm new to this forum but wanted to post a question which has probably been asked in the past but i haven't seen it yet.

anyway this is my question 

i'm wanting to become a nanny and work in japan. i've looked into visa's and know it's possible for me to do this as a uk citizen over 26. but i would like to know if i can come to japan on a tourist visa and look for jobs. i'm currently looking online for jobs but not having much luck but i can't come to japan till january 2014 earliest due to me finishing my level 3 in childcare course in december. 

I would also appreciate any advice you can give me on living in japan particularly tokyo as this is an area i would really like to work in 

thanks for your help


----------



## nickels

This blog is one option:

japanaupair(dot)blogspot(dot)jp


----------



## oddroller

thanks for the help i'll definitely check the website out :angel:


----------

